# The macro micro- AKA the Dragons Den



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Hardware:
6.6 gallon Fluval Edge tank
Upgraded lighting- built for the Fluval 12 gallon. 42 LEDS: 39 white, 3 blue. Cycle: 8 hours white and blue, 4 hours blue
Factory filter- Emptied out and used as heater holder
50 w heater

Parameters:
Salinity- 1.025
Temp- 78'
PH-8.1
Alk-10 dKH

Inhabitants:

Male Red Dragonet
Mature Halloween hermit
3 Cerith snails
2 Astraea snails
Handful of Nassarius snails- few mature, lots of juvenile

Macro:
Two strains of Cheato
Green Caulerpa
Red Titan
Red Dasya

*** LOOKING FOR MORE  ***

Feed:
Live baby brine enriched in phyto- Homebrew 
** Near future, cultured Tiger pods **

Details of the tank:
This was our first reef tank. We tried everything in the tank- seahorse, feather star, reef only, fish only.... everything. 
When we upgraded to the breeder the tank sat, bare bones, water sand and rock- literally.
I got my hands on some macro for the main tank and when I got home, the light bulb went off in my head "a macro, micro", "perfect environment for the Dragonet" 
I did a bit of research on the Indian Ocean, macro tank challenges and with a little bit of simple rock formations, this is the result. Hope you enjoy it

As always comments and suggestions are welcome. 

**If you have any macro algae at home and would like to trade, sell for this project, please PM me ***

Thanks
MP


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tank pics*

Pictures of the tank/project


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds awesome - do you have any photos ?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Macro Algae pictures*

Cheato
Green Caulerpa
Red Titan
Red Dasya


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*The star of the show*

Male Dragonet.

*** Near future, I will introduce a female ***


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

MPreston said:


> Male Dragonet.
> 
> *** Near future, I will introduce a female ***


What an awesome looking critter !!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you got appetite for the SW  Nice tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

sig said:


> you got appetite for the SW  Nice tank


Wow Greg actually approves of something under 20 gallons, you must be doing something right Mike


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Wow Greg actually approves of something under 20 gallons, you must be doing something right Mike


I think his 40G is doing well, since he creates another headache.

Help him, take it to your place

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*New project*

Thanks guys. 
Trying something new on this one. 
The big influence on the tank was the Dragonet. We have all have heard the stories of members getting a pair, putting them in the display and then a few hours later MIA. With the Dragonet being so sensitive to captivity and their need for such a high pod count, the 40 wasn't the best place for him. This micro gives me the opportunity to monitor him, supply and endless supply of baby brine and pods due to the tank size. 
The one issue is the filtration, the tank will rely on 50 percent weekly water changes and the algea. No sponges, carbon naa da.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooo this is a great idea! Looking forward to this build for sure


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Updates*

Tank and Ruby red are doing well!

The dragonet is getting nice and fat! Feeding him twice a day 
I am seeing nice growth of the algae. The cheato is thickening and the calpura is growing like a weed! Nice over growth 

Salinity is at 1.025, PH 8.1 ALK- 9, 78' (only things I monitor)
Lighting- 12 hour
Flow- Low

A few new additions:
Sea fans
Money leaf
Red Bone algae

*** Future purchases:

Female Ruby red
Always seeking new macro 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh sick, just saw this thread now! Nice seaweed tank Mike, but I think your missing some red grape and green codium in there


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Mike. Amazing use of macro.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Kooka said:


> Oh sick, just saw this thread now! Nice seaweed tank Mike, but I think your missing some red grape and green codium in there


I like how you think


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

george said:


> Nice Mike. Amazing use of macro.


Thank you sir! 
When you come by, you will have to take a look at it- pictures don't do it justice.


----------

